# Upselling at Veterinarians



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mercifully, no I don't have that problem. My vet is wonderful and doesn't over charge or offer stupid stuff at the end of the visit. He gives seniors discounts and gives people who bring in multiple pets at one visit discounts. They also usually don't tack on any charges for nails or ear plucking. I think the only time I had an ear pluck charge was when it was part of why I was there with Javelin.

I agree with you about it working against the practice. I did leave a vet who I took my older cat to when I realized that he had gotten a newer and more luxurious car every year I had been going. The last straw was a requirement for a fecal O & P on a strictly indoor cat and a hefty nail clipping charge to boot. I have been with my current vet ever since (over 25 years for cats then dogs).


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

No, haven't had that happen in recent memory, but it would make me quite angry. The worst thing for me is being charged three times what meds and supplements would sell for on Amazon. I always learn _after_ I've had to buy the med once at the vet's.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Thankfully I don't have this kind of vet. She is a small town vet, she is super supportive of my choices to do titers, etc. She also doesn't push for me to buy meds from her practice. I do have another vet in the city, also haven't seen blatant upsell.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad my vet doesn't do that either. That's a big turn off and doesn't come across as ethical/professional


----------



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

Thank goodness, no. That would really annoy me.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

No thankfully, wow I would really resent that. We've been going to the same vet for 30 years.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have had my by vet for 18 years - through all my foster Springer Spaniels and now Asta. He has never been anything but kind. When I was struggling he did not press me for peyment. I feel extremely lucky after reading of your experiences.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

No - and it would make me change vets if they did.


----------



## furball (Apr 5, 2018)

I would not hesitate in switching to a new vet. Being expensive is one thing, i’m okay if a vet charges more if his/her skills and knowledge are superior, but pushing unnecessary products and treatment onto you is just unprofessional. 

20 years ago before we had Internet and online reviews, finding a good vet can be an expensive process of trial and error. Luckily nowadays it’s pretty easy to get good recommendations in local forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My vet definitely does not upsell. Just the opposite -- he will often advise to just wait and see. 

However, there is a vet in my neighborhood who is outrageous. They vaccinate against rabies every two years instead of every three years. (There is no two year vaccine, so they are getting the three year vaccine more frequently.) And when a dog turns 7 (or maybe it is 8), they want them to start coming in twice a year for senior dog check ups. Sounds like they are interested in making money, not in serving their customer's needs.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Having so four dogs I visit the vet quite frequently. We found our current vet from recommendations but he is 1 hour away. He is worth the money but the 2 hour round trip commute is intense especially during traffic, which is more like 3 hour round trip. I used to believe that upselling was a standard procedure. We tried shopping around for a new vet that is closer but after three fails I was thinking maybe the commute isn’t so bad. But after seeing all the responses I wonder if I am unlucky. One vet tried to pitch wholistic on top of a regular treatment plan. The other tried to have me go through and $3000 elective plastic surgey for Kit’s hypoplastic vulva. I had to buy their overpriced antiseptic pads which I later found at petsmart for 50% less. Finally, the $500 diagnostic run through for sore throat and vomiting really annoyed me. These are all separate incidents at three different vets within 3 mile radius of my home. I’m glad they didn’t get my money but was wondering if upselling was just becoming standard procedure. 

You know what else is crazy? I purchased 8 day supply of Zenequin at two separate vets one charged me $200 and the other charged me $50. Same dosage for the same dog. Veterinary billing is like hospital ER billing ....it all seem so opaque. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow I also travel a fair amount of time/distance to my vet. I have been with them for a very long time and when we got Lily and Peeves we decided to continue to use them rather than BF's previous vet (who was very expensive). Bf's old vet is about 10-15 minutes away and mine is an hour away depending on traffic, but well worth the trip. Since you know a bit about Long Island it is a north shore (expensive) vs. south shore thing.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you Catherine for your post! It really is well worth the long drive but sometimes he is booked solid for a few days and I resort to closer alternatives. It usually is a 30%+ cost difference. 
I think you are absolutely right about the location/ neighborhood observation. I took 5 lb Happy with us to Los Angeles and we had to board him for a day and the prices there are ridiculous. I couldn’t find a place under $40 for daycare and we opted for a groom at Petsmart, which worked out brilliantly! 

I think vet cost must be higher in large cities like LA or NY. How much is a vet appointment in Long Island? It cost $50 at my regular vet but $64 close to my home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

There are a lot of vets around here that up sell and some that use scare tactics. But there a few good ones, my vet clinic is little on the expensive side $85 for a visit, but they are open 7 days a week, and they respect my beliefs and concerns. I have been going to them for 12 years now. Luckily for me they are 5 miles away.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Non-emergency vet visits are $90 in the Bay Area. It is $150 for an emergency visit.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow regular vet appointment are very expensive elsewhere. My vet’s $50 is like a steal for a normal office visits. It also cost $150 for emergency vet visits here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's $65 to $85 for a regular visit and $150 for an emergency, the veterinary ophthalmologist charges $125 for a regular visit $185 for an emergency, the veterinary orthopedic specialist $250 for a consult


----------



## The Spork (Jan 24, 2018)

I have been having this problem with different vets. I have gotten all of my vaccinations at different clinics because of this behavior. I am packing the house to move soon so I will worry about finding a good vet when I get to Detroit. However, all of the vets here in Houston are refusing to write a prescription for HW medication, wanting me to pay $79 for Sentinel next week for a 6 pack.
I wanted Interceptor to further this when he asked what I was feeding (Canine Caviar) he said that I should order Purina Pro Plan or Royal Canin from him because they have bigger budgets for "testing".
I have been very unhappy with many of the vets that run clinics that I have seen, charging premium amounts for visits and then forcing payment of premium fees for prescriptions. I don't think that in medicine (human, and animal) these should be controlled by the same party as it can lead to poor care looking for increased profits.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Snow, I share your disappointment in ‘dishonest’ vets, my choice of words, and they exist in every profession. I left a vet after many disatisfactory experiences (I won’t list them all). But the worst was the several ‘rechecks’ for my dog’s scratched cornea, changing only the antibiotic ointment (at charge, of course). It wasn’t until a friend told me how painful it was when she suffered from the same injury that I realized what a cruel action this was. The vet implied that I needed her referral to see a specialist. When I checked my calendar and realized how many times that my dog had been back without being helped, I made my own appt with the specialist who resolved the condition with one visit (I had been caring for my out of state sister, post-mastectomy, boarding two dogs in mid-summer and not really focused on the eye situation.)

I still see a neighbor who thanks me for referring her to this same vet. I think that being ‘friendly’ can be mistaken for compassion. The only reason that I was at that vet was because her husband treats exotics and I have birds.

My current vet was through a friend’s referral, after bouncing around several practices trying to find the right fit. I even paid for an appt at one practice just to talk with the staff about philosophy. While they talked the talk, they didn’t walk the walk, the vet subsequently recommended several invasive procedures on my aging hound. So I started the search anew.

I need to share the same health-care philosophy, and have others that I trust on staff so that good care is available even when my Dr. isn’t. The current vet and practice is working out well. Several times my vet has come in early in the morning to fit in a visit. She gave me a recipe for home-cooking for my UTI girl, whereas the other vet was fine with a rather poor prescription kibble. She also titersfor rabies, which is accepted by my county. The practice recently expanded, moving into a larger building that also has boarding, an unfortunate necessity for my work travel, they’ve also added urgent care and 24-hour emergency vet service.

I agree with Spork that vet services don’t follow the same protocol as the human health care system. There should be some ‘rules’ that govern this. For example, denying a prescription. My ‘problem vet’ would price match on-line vendors. Other vets claimed outright that their prices were lower and wouldn’t provide the prescription. Seems like that should be illegal.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The worst upselling experience I have ever had was at a veterinariy specialists hospital in Houston. My last Scottie was diagnosed with a highly aggressive bone cancer and a long term outlook of three months, after amputation, radiation and chemotherapy. He was 14. We couldn’t put him through all that with such dire outlook, but that was exactly what the vet was recommending. We had him euthanized that day and I am mostly at peace with the decision. What continues to disturb me is that the specialist said it’s what he would do for his own dog, as if we didn’t love ours enough. I wouldn’t go through all that for three months of my own life. I wonder if he even owned a dog.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> The worst upselling experience I have ever had was at a veterinariy specialists hospital in Houston. My last Scottie was diagnosed with a highly aggressive bone cancer and a long term outlook of three months, after amputation, radiation and chemotherapy. He was 14. We couldn’t put him through all that with such dire outlook, but that was exactly what the vet was recommending. We had him euthanized that day and I am mostly at peace with the decision. What continues to disturb me is that the specialist said it’s what he would do for his own dog, as if we didn’t love ours enough. I wouldn’t go through all that for three months of my own life. I wonder if he even owned a dog.


The specialist makes me sick :angry: Of course you did the right thing <3


----------



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> We couldn’t put him through all that with such dire outlook, but that was exactly what the vet was recommending.


:love2: You did exactly what I would have done. You gave him a great life and and loving ending. The vet that suggested what he did is a disgrace to the profession.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst you did as we would do with one of our dogs if faced with such a prognosis. To put a little perspective on that scenario though, my brother's family had a dog who had an osteosarcoma and she did have the amputation and recovered very well from it. She did not have any radiation or chemo and was only about 7 when she had her surgery. She got about a year of happy days and died at home lying in my younger niece's lap.

The other thing I will add about oncologists is that human oncologists are very forward about doing everything to kill the cancer. They think of themselves as being at war and that all that can be done should be done to slay the enemy, even if there are messy consequences. I imagine veterinary oncologists have much the same attitude. Making a client feel worse about a bad situation though is not appropriate.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sahara died of osteosarcoma but we discovered it too late. We brought her to the local veterinary neurologist and put her to sleep. Our vet was really kind because this was our first dog. He helped ease us through the process and reassured it was the best decision. The vet even sent a card a week later hoping that we felt better. 

A few months after this, I was telling a trainer my story of the same veterinary specialist group. Her response was that this group cons people into paying thousands in order to pay for their dogs who goes through hell and can’t be saved. Others have a similar experience to what Mfmst had. My trainer said several of her clients hated this place because they were greedy. I saw the google reviews echoing the same sentiment. I would feel awful if this happened to me. I had a different experience but I don’t know if I lucked out because of my particular vet.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, crazy experiences listed here!

I've had three vets as I have moved locations. All have been decent (though thankfully I have never experienced huge health problems). 2 of the 3 were country vets. It's a different mentality. Yes we love our dogs, but hardly anyone (that I know of) spends thousands of dollars to fix issues. So I don't think these vets bother to up-sell. 

My childhood dog was hit on the road from behind as she was trotting along the edge. It dislocated her hip. Surgery was the preferred correction route, but my parents were young and very middle-class, so funds to do surgery were not really a great option. The vet rigged up a special sling and sent the dog home to heal. Healed up beautifully and normal, no surgery needed. Thankfully we had a vet that was willing to think of other options outside of the norm - even if it was less profitable for him.

An office call is about $50 at the clinic we go to now. Only 15 mins away and good to get you in, if you need it.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Oliver wasn’t well one weekend and we took him to the ‘low cost’ veterinary hospital that is open 7 days a week. They did X-rays to tell us his anal glands needed expressed! I felt ripped off to pay $200 to have his anal glands expressed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

jazzipoodle said:


> Oliver wasn’t well one weekend and we took him to the ‘low cost’ veterinary hospital that is open 7 days a week. They did X-rays to tell us his anal glands needed expressed! I felt ripped off to pay $200 to have his anal glands expressed.


Oh, man, that's terrible!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Sahara died of osteosarcoma but we discovered it too late. We brought her to the local veterinary neurologist and put her to sleep. Our vet was really kind because this was our first dog. He helped ease us through the process and reassured it was the best decision. The vet even sent a card a week later hoping that we felt better.


From what I know about osteosarcoma, it is always fatal--surgery can just buy a little time. One of my trainer's dogs died of it recently. She put him through the surgery and he died on the operating table. If he had lived, he would have only had a few months. I think it's wonderful how your vet helped you and your hubby to make what I consider the wisest choice for Sahara.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom yes I think osteosarcoma in dogs is regarded as a fatal diagnosis. I was somewhat surprised when my brother's family decided to do the amputation on their dog who had it, but she did have good months as a result. The end was hard though since she was clearly uncomfortable in various ways in the last few weeks of her life.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I have some relatives who used to avoid taking their dogs to the vet because they felt shamed if they turned down expensive treatments or supplements from the vet (even if "wait and see" worked out just fine). So they had a couple of dogs who wound up with treatable conditions that went on too long and then couldn't be handled with anything but either expensive surgery or palliative care. Because they were afraid to go into the vet and face selling/shaming tactics. They lived in a very rural area and there was really only one local vet at the time.

Just saying, these things can have effects beyond just hurting the vet's business. Yes, it was ultimately their responsibility to make sure their dogs were cared for, but if you don't know yourself and you don't feel you can trust your vet to be honest with you, that can have severe consequences.

My current vet is great. They don't match prices but they are upfront that buying from them is likely more expensive than looking online, and they aren't bothered if you choose the latter option. They always talk through costs along with how strongly they recommend the different treatment options. They're fairly expensive, but I live in LA so I assume most vets are expensive around here.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Several years ago, my girl Sophie started to limp. My vet examined her and said it was either soft tissue damage or bone cancer. He said if it was soft tissue damage it would get better and if it was bone cancer it would get worse.

Then he explained to me that the usual treatment for bone cancer was amputation. But he said that by the time bone cancer is diagnosed, it has usually spread. So amputation buys you a bit of time, but the cancer typically comes back. I said that if that was the case, I probably would not amputate. He basically agreed. 

Then I asked if Sophie should have an x-ray. He said that if you are not going to treat it if it is cancer, why do the x-ray? Just wait and see if it gets better or gets worse. I really appreciated his advice, and the whole thing cost me no more than one appointment for his evaluation. Fortunately her limping got better, so I guess it was soft tissue damage.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

lisasgirl said:


> I have some relatives who used to avoid taking their dogs to the vet because they felt shamed if they turned down expensive treatments ...


Lisagirl -- This is just outrageous. I love my dogs as much as anyone. But the idea that a vet would shame someone into paying for expensive treatments is just unconscionable. Most people do not have unlimited resources. And when you start talking about expensive treatments, you need to consider what you can and cannot afford. Do you really want to mortgage the house for this? Or dip into you children's college fund? There are lots of competing needs and wants in life. Sometimes a painless (painless for the dog) euthanasia is the solution that makes the most sense. No one should ever be guilted into paying for treatment that they can't afford.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I do often question their motivation particularly the necessity of certain expensive diagnostics or procedures. Is it greed? This dilemma is very applicable for myself currently. I have stress fractures in both feet and the podiatrist wanted to see the extent of the damage so he ordered an MRI. 

I was already annoyed about paying $700 for one boot/ cast when I see the same item for sale for $60 on amazon. I had no idea it was gonna come out of my deductible at such a high amount. I can’t think of any other industry where billing is more opaque than healthcare. The $1400 for two booths came out of my deductible. And I thought UGGs are overpriced . 

There are so many people (including myself) who avoid going to the ER because of the unknowable amount billed until days or weeks later. Sometimes receiving that bill warrants a trip to the ER. I am not surprised that people do this with their dogs. Emergency vets are both unreliable and exceedingly expensive. I can understand the reluctance. 


I’ve been gone for a few weeks and I see five messages left by the imaging center pushing me hard to get the MRI. It is actually 7 imaging areas at $350 each. When I called back to ask if the MRI would make any difference the doctor basically confirmed it does not. I would have to stay off my feet no matter what. He said he was curious of getting a better look at the fractures and get closure. The only closure I’m gonna get is that I’ve wasted $2450 on a series of useless mri. I do believe that the podiatrist gets some kind of kickback from the radiology facility for referrals like they do with pharmaceutical companies. 

When it comes to medicine -whether it is human or pet— You really have to be very careful who you trust and make sure they aren’t ethically compromised.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow some of what you have just said hits at one of the core problems both in human and veterinary care. The care providers are also running businesses and they become compelled to think about keeping the business above water along with the care or perhaps in bad scenarios ahead of the care. It wouldn't fix what happens with veterinarians, but if we had single payer health care for us and a set fee schedule for each test/procedure/drug and set payments to care providers lots of these problems would go away.

Transparency is critically important too. Tell me up front and let me make informed decisions about my own or my animals' care based on costs, risks and benefits to the various options and the like. Don't tell me to get a test and then tell me there is no different prognosis as a result fo having done it (like peppersb's story above about Sophie limping).


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> zooeysmom yes I think osteosarcoma in dogs is regarded as a fatal diagnosis. I was somewhat surprised when my brother's family decided to do the amputation on their dog who had it, but she did have good months as a result. The end was hard though since she was clearly uncomfortable in various ways in the last few weeks of her life.


Sorry, friends, I was actually thinking of hemangiosarcoma. I guess osteosarcoma is similar in prognosis, though.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

On the subject of human medicine, take a look at the film Money and Medicine. It is chilling.

Here's a link:
https://tubitv.com/movies/312523/money_and_medicine


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Unfortunately, I asked my niece, who is a vet about this back a few months ago when my sister's toy poodle was having issues. She confirmed that she had left a vet practice because of the pressure for them to "upsell". She said many vet clinics pay their vets on a commission basis. The more tests and meds the bigger their bonus check.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Unfortunately, I asked my niece, who is a vet about this back a few months ago when my sister's toy poodle was having issues. She confirmed that she had left a vet practice because of the pressure for them to "upsell". She said many vet clinics pay their vets on a commission basis. The more tests and meds the bigger their bonus check.


Aaaaagh. Do these people have absolutely no sense of right and wrong? No thought that they have an obligation to represent the interests of the customer/patient? My vet most certainly does not do this, and the emergency/specialty care vet hospital that I go to was very respectful of my hesitation to proceed with a cat scan and said specifically that the decision was up to me. (I did decide to go with the cat scan, and I am very glad I did.)

So how can we consumers protect ourselves? If I was looking for a vet, I think I would be inclined to ask new vet clinics if their vets received additional compensation for selling procedures, tests and meds or if they were under any pressure to do so. I'd ask by email before scheduling an appointment.

It just really makes me angry when professionals take advantage of those who should be able to rely on their professional advice.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Is this issue worse with vets who work at chain clinics like VCA or Banfield? There is a larger business at stake in those settings I suppose. peppersb I don't think the blame is to be laid at the feet of young vets who are new to a practice. They need that first job and they may be very grudging about doing that upsell, but also very mindful of their debt. It is not so simple as a sense of right and wrong. There is a business aspect to everything and in the name of less expensive food, clothing, vet care, health care and the like we become complicit when we make decisions with cost as a major factor. Where do those savings come from? They come from the workers either in poor compensation or lack of benefits or to ask every drive thru customer would you like to upsize that value meal? 

The regular vet we use is an independent clinic. The emergency vet I've also used is an independent. Both of them are very good about not upselling. I've never been pressured to buy anything nor offered tests with pressure. Where options have been available they've always been presented even if one of them was going to be more profitable for the practice.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I use a VCA vet - I've been going there for more than 20 years and in all that time their approach has always been similar to peppersb. They offer me the choice to have additional testing done but add that it won't change treatment. Case in point one of my cats had polycystic kidney disease (PKD) - they could see if on the Xray. My vet said I could take him to the Kidney specialist at the specialty vet hospital and have an MRI to get a better image, but he could feel the lumpy kidney and Xrays showed a lumpy kidney all strongly indicative of PKD and no matter what - the treatment for kidney disease was the same. He also printed out some journal articles on human treatment for PKD and experimental treatment on cats - we discussed it and felt that it wasn't worth putting our cat through that trauma with a small chance of success. We kept him alive for another year with treatment that wasn't too traumatic; we maintained quality of life until the end. Needless to say we didn't waste money on the specialty vet. Maybe it's the practice itself. The same people have been working there forever - the only time they hire new vets, techs and office staff is when someone retires.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Catherine -- I did not mean to lay the blame on young vets who are placed in morally compromised positions by their employers. I understand that they need that first job and that they do not have the power to dictate policy. But I do mean to lay the blame on the institutions that tell their vets to recommend procedures, tests and meds that are not necessary. I do think that this is a matter of right and wrong. The same applies to human medicine. We as a society should not tolerate vets or doctors who are not acting in the best interest of the patient. To incentivize vets or doctors to order procedures, tests and meds that are not in the best interest of the patient is unethical. We cannot justify this by saying that it is in the business interest of the vet hospital or human hospital.

I believe that a customer/patient should have the right to assume that their doctor/vet is acting in the best interest of the patient. Sadly, I think that this is often not the case. I fear that we as a society have lost our moral compass.

Congratulations to Charleeann's niece who left the upselling vet practice. I have a friend who is a dental technician. She left a dental practice because they were making money by performing unnecessary dental procedures. My congratulations to everyone who refuses to support this kind of practice. And I am very sorry for those young doctors and vets who feel that they must work for clinics/hospitals that are not truly representing the interests of their patients. 

Catherine -- I am glad to hear that your vet is not one of those pressures their customers. We should all insist on this kind of service from our vets.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar thanks for your insight on a VCA clinic's approach. That was good to hear.

peppersb I don't think we actually disagree. I just think it is worth it to dig deep into this kind of discussion since hopefully our conversation will provide insight to someone who is in a challenging situation.

Our vet is awesome. He is a poodle person on top of everything else! I will be very sad when he retires, but imagine that either of the two younger vets who have been with him for a very long time who would buy the business from him would continue his line of thinking.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

My thoughts are that a vet should be just like a medical doctor, "First of all do no harm" either financially or physically and treat my pet as a living, breathing part of my family.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a link to the veterinarians' oath.

https://www.avma.org/KB/Policies/Pages/veterinarians-oath.aspx

And to the AVMA code of ethics...

https://www.avma.org/KB/Policies/Pages/Principles-of-Veterinary-Medical-Ethics-of-the-AVMA.aspx


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Seems the code of ethics is being interpreted pretty loosely!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Just be careful buying supplements on Amazon! I know of someone who purchased fake Fortiflora unknowingly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Seems the code of ethics is being interpreted pretty loosely!


At some practices certainly yes.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> So how can we consumers protect ourselves? If I was looking for a vet, I think I would be inclined to ask new vet clinics if their vets received additional compensation for selling procedures, tests and meds or if they were under any pressure to do so. I'd ask by email before scheduling an appointment


I feel like it is not any of your business how a vet clinic chooses to pay their employees. 

I work at a vet clinic, and have worked at several. I think that 99% of this profession is not in it for the money. The money is actually a joke, and we could all go out and get different jobs that pay better. Now that said, any veterinary hospital that you go to is a business. If they do not charge, then they do not open. 

As far as recommending "unnecessary" tests and procedures, they may seem unnecessary to you, but I bet the vet is saying it for good reason. Usually they have seen a pet with "just a simple issue" that was actually something much worse. They might be recommending testing to save you the same fate as that other poor pet. Sometimes there is a "gold standard" level of care. A symptom could be something simple, or it has the potential to be something much worse and it would be ideal to at least rule out the much worse option. 

We do have your pets best interest at heart. That is why when we present a plan that is expensive, we are doing so with the thought that it is the best medicine. It is not my job to worry about your finances. It is my job to worry about your pet. I am not going to not recommend something that I/we believe your pet needs just because I am assuming you do not have the money or do not want to spend it. I am standing up for your pet as that is my job. It is not money grabbing, and it is not my fault that you cannot afford it or do not think it is necessary. 
Now if we have clients that are up front about budget considerations, we will adjust the plan to fit in it, and will also adjust any original plan as we do understand.

Just remember, not nearly everyone that comes into the vet is as knowledgeable or on top of their pets health (or cares for their pet as much) as everyone here on the poodle forum.
Just another view...


----------



## Digimonster (Apr 23, 2018)

My pet peeve is when I went to buy OTC Advantix at 2 vet offices near my work. I was refused service because they wanted to do a $100+ checkup on my dog. For an OTC medication! I only went to these offices as it wasn't easy getting to the pet pharmacy near my house before closing. 

So I called the pharmacy, paid over the phone, and had one of my transport drivers run in to grab it for me, as long as I had a hot coffee waiting for him on my desk. DONE!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

While I agree with most of what you said, Bigpoodleperson, I have had a few run-ins with vets over the years. In one case it was the office staff, not the vet himself, who caused the problem. In another, it was a vet at an emergency clinic who did not realize that size of dog makes a big difference regarding ingesting potentially harmful foods.

In the former case, when I found my old spoo was unable to get up, I was told by the front office person that I could "drop her off" in the late afternoon! I never went back, even though the vet who owns that clinic is probably the best one in the area. I did let him know about what was said.

In the latter case, our critter-sitter discovered that our counter-surfer had gobbled up two slices of raisin bread. She took him to the emergency clinic and the vet on call there wanted to do $1400 worth of testing. This on a 45 lb dog who has ingested a wide variety of foods from the kitchen counter. Luckily she was able to get hold of us (we were out of the country) and I told her that Cruise could handle a couple of slices of raisin bread with no problem. The next time I took him in for a routine vet visit I told my vet what had happened. He laughed and agreed that a dog the size of Cruise would not be affected by that amount of raisins - he said that the concern would be for toy dogs.

I realize it is difficult for a vet to know all the issues for various breeds. My current vet has never had a client with show dogs before, so I am having to work with her regarding things such as not giving too many vaccines at once, not spaying a show bitch, sending in blood draws for genetic testing, etc. She is, by the way, the one who told us to come in immediately with my beloved spoo the day she could not rise. She and her staff were so very kind and considerate that day. I am still crying over that loss . . .


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Before I brought Lizzy home, I checked out several vet's offices in my area. There are quite a few within a 5 mile radius. I read reviews online, asked friends, and looked at cleanliness and price. Wanting to be sure I was comparing apples to apples, I asked what the cost would be for a routine spay, as that was the one sure thing other than vaccinations that would be needed. There is one vet within 5 minutes of my house, and I was prepared to give preference to that office for that reason. Everything checked out okay, and the price they quoted for a spay was equal to or less than other offices, so that's where I took her.

First visit was uneventful. Second visit, they said she had an ear infection, and prescribed ear drops (I had seen no symptoms of this, but it's been awhile since I'd had a pup, so I didn't really question it) and sold me an ear cleaner that was at least 3 times more expensive than a comparable product at a pet supply store. I also paid at least twice as much for heartworm/flea meds than I would've paid online, but, I told my husband that I didn't mind paying a little more in order to support a local place of business. 

Then, the time came for Lizzy's spay. I made the appointment, and then a couple of days before I decided I better check what they were planning to charge (because I realized they NEVER gave me a price of anything until I was paying for it). They quoted me the same price as before, but I'd learned a little bit, and now knew to question what that price included. It turns out, that WAS the price for the spay itself, but if I wanted her to have IV fluids during the surgery, there was an additional charge of an additional 70% or so, plus a charge for the pain meds she would come home with, and a couple of other things. I decided I did not care for the way they did business, cancelled that appointment, and called a vet a friend recommended that was several miles further away. The price for a spay there was the same as the price originally quoted by the first vet. However, when I asked about a charge for IV fluids, they were confused and said that of course the fluids were included in the price, that that was routine standard of care. The pain meds for home were also included. In fact, I paid exactly what they quoted me for a routine spay, and not a penny more. I needed to get a refill of the heartworm/flea meds. Guess what? While still costing a little more than they would online, they were at least 30% cheaper than the first vet. And, I did not in ANY way feel that the vet or her staff were one whit better at the first office than the second. 

I know there are lovely, kind, and fair vets out there. But, unfortunately, like in any other business, there are unscrupulous ones, too. As always, buyer beware.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My dad's dog Scout was sick recently and I looked at the vet bill and they charged $22 for a little plastic syringe to give her her medicine!!!!! Insanity. :angry:


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

LizzysMom said:


> Before I brought Lizzy home, I checked out several vet's offices in my area. There are quite a few within a 5 mile radius. I read reviews online, asked friends, and looked at cleanliness and price. Wanting to be sure I was comparing apples to apples, I asked what the cost would be for a routine spay, as that was the one sure thing other than vaccinations that would be needed. There is one vet within 5 minutes of my house, and I was prepared to give preference to that office for that reason. Everything checked out okay, and the price they quoted for a spay was equal to or less than other offices, so that's where I took her.
> 
> First visit was uneventful. Second visit, they said she had an ear infection, and prescribed ear drops (I had seen no symptoms of this, but it's been awhile since I'd had a pup, so I didn't really question it) and sold me an ear cleaner that was at least 3 times more expensive than a comparable product at a pet supply store. I also paid at least twice as much for heartworm/flea meds than I would've paid online, but, I told my husband that I didn't mind paying a little more in order to support a local place of business.
> 
> ...




Your exact story happened to me when I spayed my pug. The spay does not include the anesthesia, pain meds, or blood test. These things drive up the price substantially. When I called, the full cost for a spay for 15lb pug was between $260-$500. This was 5 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> My dad's dog Scout was sick recently and I looked at the vet bill and they charged $22 for a little plastic syringe to give her her medicine!!!!! Insanity. :angry:




This is what I mean! Veterinarians do run a business but some practices are ethically dubious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

